# How to make effective small mating nucs?



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

I am wondering how to set-up about 20 small but effective mating nucs for one time queen raising cycle this year and then add the bees back to the hive when the queens are mated and tested for performance. Putting in ripe queen cells. Would like to re-use the nucs next year. Hoping to not have to use too many bees as my resources are limited. Thinking of using ten frame medium boxes devided into four two frame sections. 
-How much bees and frames is needed?
-Should I put in a frame with brood, or would it be better to put little to no brood as this would take extra resources for keeping them warm?
-Do one frame nucs work?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

Hay Serge,
When I saw your name on the post I thought; could this be the same Serge from Whatcom C.? And sure enough it is.
I live just down the road from you, maybe 7 mints away.

I wouldn’t try a one frame nuc.

I think I have just what you’re looking for.

Two years ago I made up ten of these and that’s just right for my little operation. 
I have five newly mated Queens in small mating boxes right now, the queen’s hatched 
On 16-August, you can come over and take a look if you want.
I built these small breeder boxes based around deep frames, used Rite-Cell foundation, 
I cut the foundation in half and built the frames to fit, then made the Body around the frame.
Each MB (Mating Box) contains three (3) frames and space to add Q cells and not worry about damaging them.
This last round of queens I placed two cells in each MB, and hade 100% success.
I think there are picks around here some place, I will try and find them. 
Send me a pm with a contact number and we will work something out.

Jim.


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

I found some picks here;
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?249086-Queen-Rearing-Kits&p=606372#post606372


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

How are your drone populations on that side of the state right now? I still have a few, but they are way down below what I look for to get reliably good mating accomplished.


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

Well the drone population is dropping of, it’s not like it was back in June-July.
I was concerned about that when doing this last round the first of August.

I don’t think it would be wise to try another round of Queens, it just too late here I think.
By the time Queens would hatch it would be mid September I think most Drones would be long gone; O you might find one or two here and there but not enough for good breading coverage.
I’ve done my last Queen rearing for this year.

Jim


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

Jim,
That has been my take on the situation the last several weeks. In the original Post, Serge was asking about making up 20 for this year. Immediatly I thought it was way to late to even consider for where I am at, but thought maybe you were seeing something different.


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

Dan,
I kind of overlooked the part where he wanted to do it this year.
My mistake. 
I agree with you, its way to late now.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I agree on the timing. I'm finishing up my last batch right now, and I think I'm pushing it for central NC, I can only imagine what it's like in Washington.

But, you can still get building for next year. I'm in the process of making some of these right now:
http://robo.bushkillfarms.com/downloads/beekeeping/Bushkill4WayMatingNuc.pdf

Only difference is I'm making mine into 3 way sectionals, instead of the 4 way that the plans show.

You can also try some of these if you want:
http://robo.bushkillfarms.com/downloads/beekeeping/Coates5FrameNuc.pdf

They will double as a standard five frame nuc for you to use in the rest of your operations.


----------



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

Good to hear from you Jim. Very nice nucs. Thanks for the feedback guys. I had already started the queens before starting this thread, they are due to hatch around this weekend. I am optimistic though. My brother, a few miles away has a good number of hives on his property and said that his hives are still packed with drones. Plus he has other apiaries nearby. I went over and checked myself the other day and saw good drone activity. So I am definitely planning to take them to his property for mating. I am planning to use existing equipment for the mating nucs so I can reuse them in the hives, also make some dividers to separate four sets of two-frames per box. I think this set-up is called a queen castle. This should help the four nucs per box stay warmer and should work pretty good for testing the queen quality.
Thanks
Serge


----------

